# Planning and Building a Jig



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Introduction*

I grew up on a ranch, a place where you have to be able to do just about everything yourself. Plumber, mechanic, veterinarian, heavy equipment operator, you name it. Having been raised that way, I can't stand to pay anyone for anything I think I can do myself - my wife would say that is why nothing gets done around here! 

I make a lot of my own jigs and fixtures. Some of them only get used once, some of them are used so much they almost never get put away. Either way, they are tools that allow me to work faster, safer, and more accurately.

Lots of people with more experience and expertise than me have written books and articles about jigs. A couple of my favorite books are by R.J. "Cris" DeCristoforo and Kerry Pierce, from whom I have gleaned a lot of great ideas. I have also recently become acquainted with the ideas of Niki Avrahami who is a regular contributor to LumberJocks.com and an expert on doing more with less. In fact, many of the members of LumberJocks.com have generously provided great ideas and suggestions that I have been able to incorporate into my designs for current and future jigs.

Most of the books and articles I have read about jigs have been project instructions - they told me how to build a jig to perform a specific function. Instead of giving a tutorial of how to make my favorite jigs, I'd like to discuss the process behind designing jigs and fixtures.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I grew up on a ranch, a place where you have to be able to do just about everything yourself. Plumber, mechanic, veterinarian, heavy equipment operator, you name it. Having been raised that way, I can't stand to pay anyone for anything I think I can do myself - my wife would say that is why nothing gets done around here!
> 
> ...


Excellent! One of my favorite subjects. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I grew up on a ranch, a place where you have to be able to do just about everything yourself. Plumber, mechanic, veterinarian, heavy equipment operator, you name it. Having been raised that way, I can't stand to pay anyone for anything I think I can do myself - my wife would say that is why nothing gets done around here!
> 
> ...


I couldn't do half of anything in my shop without at least
a simple jig or three. Sometimes half the fun in making something,
is making the jig that assists you in making the project.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I grew up on a ranch, a place where you have to be able to do just about everything yourself. Plumber, mechanic, veterinarian, heavy equipment operator, you name it. Having been raised that way, I can't stand to pay anyone for anything I think I can do myself - my wife would say that is why nothing gets done around here!
> 
> ...


DeCris has been a favorite since I discovered him in about 1978. I do love to make jigs.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I grew up on a ranch, a place where you have to be able to do just about everything yourself. Plumber, mechanic, veterinarian, heavy equipment operator, you name it. Having been raised that way, I can't stand to pay anyone for anything I think I can do myself - my wife would say that is why nothing gets done around here!
> 
> ...


can't wait, Peter!!!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Definitions*

The story is told that after the Great Fire of 1666, the architect Sir Christopher Wren was commissioned to rebuild St. Paul's Cathedral in London.
 Upon the completion of this huge undertaking, Queen Anne reviewed the work and is said to have declared that it was, "Awful, amusing, and wholly artificial." Wren was quite pleased to receive such a compliment from the Queen! The English language has a sneaky way of changing over time, and a lot of woodworking definitions have changed or been lost as the language changed. Many woodworkers can not explain the difference between a dado, a groove, a rabbet, and a fillister. "Mullion" and "muntin" have become virtually synonymous. Many professional woodworkers don't know the difference between a smoothing plane and a jack plane. I don't think the change of definitions is either good or bad - it just happens.


.
"Jig" and "fixture" are two more words that have become virtually synonymous. Even though most of the books I have on the topic use both words in their title, none of them even make an attempt at explaining the difference, and Webster's definitions aren't very helpful, either, so we are stuck with my definitions. In my mind, a "jig" holds or guides a tool and a "fixture" holds or guides a workpiece. Unfortunately, these definitions fly in the face of many common uses (whoever heard of a "honing fixture"?), and there are any number of devices that hold and guide both the tool and the workpiece! I will abandon my definitions without hesitation if I think the "correct" usage might cause confusion or seem redundant. Generically, I tend to refer to jigs *and* fixtures as "jigs".


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Definitions*
> 
> The story is told that after the Great Fire of 1666, the architect Sir Christopher Wren was commissioned to rebuild St. Paul's Cathedral in London.
> Upon the completion of this huge undertaking, Queen Anne reviewed the work and is said to have declared that it was, "Awful, amusing, and wholly artificial." Wren was quite pleased to receive such a compliment from the Queen! The English language has a sneaky way of changing over time, and a lot of woodworking definitions have changed or been lost as the language changed. Many woodworkers can not explain the difference between a dado, a groove, a rabbet, and a fillister. "Mullion" and "muntin" have become virtually synonymous. Many professional woodworkers don't know the difference between a smoothing plane and a jack plane. I don't think the change of definitions is either good or bad - it just happens.
> ...


How about; a jig guides and a fixture holds. We could always go back to doo-hickey and thing-a-ma-jig.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

North40 said:


> *Definitions*
> 
> The story is told that after the Great Fire of 1666, the architect Sir Christopher Wren was commissioned to rebuild St. Paul's Cathedral in London.
> Upon the completion of this huge undertaking, Queen Anne reviewed the work and is said to have declared that it was, "Awful, amusing, and wholly artificial." Wren was quite pleased to receive such a compliment from the Queen! The English language has a sneaky way of changing over time, and a lot of woodworking definitions have changed or been lost as the language changed. Many woodworkers can not explain the difference between a dado, a groove, a rabbet, and a fillister. "Mullion" and "muntin" have become virtually synonymous. Many professional woodworkers don't know the difference between a smoothing plane and a jack plane. I don't think the change of definitions is either good or bad - it just happens.
> ...


...you lost me at "fillister". Never heard of it.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Definitions*
> 
> The story is told that after the Great Fire of 1666, the architect Sir Christopher Wren was commissioned to rebuild St. Paul's Cathedral in London.
> Upon the completion of this huge undertaking, Queen Anne reviewed the work and is said to have declared that it was, "Awful, amusing, and wholly artificial." Wren was quite pleased to receive such a compliment from the Queen! The English language has a sneaky way of changing over time, and a lot of woodworking definitions have changed or been lost as the language changed. Many woodworkers can not explain the difference between a dado, a groove, a rabbet, and a fillister. "Mullion" and "muntin" have become virtually synonymous. Many professional woodworkers don't know the difference between a smoothing plane and a jack plane. I don't think the change of definitions is either good or bad - it just happens.
> ...


Thos - that's what the definitions boil down to, most of the time. Except when you have a doo-dad on the whatcha-ma-callit.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Definitions*
> 
> The story is told that after the Great Fire of 1666, the architect Sir Christopher Wren was commissioned to rebuild St. Paul's Cathedral in London.
> Upon the completion of this huge undertaking, Queen Anne reviewed the work and is said to have declared that it was, "Awful, amusing, and wholly artificial." Wren was quite pleased to receive such a compliment from the Queen! The English language has a sneaky way of changing over time, and a lot of woodworking definitions have changed or been lost as the language changed. Many woodworkers can not explain the difference between a dado, a groove, a rabbet, and a fillister. "Mullion" and "muntin" have become virtually synonymous. Many professional woodworkers don't know the difference between a smoothing plane and a jack plane. I don't think the change of definitions is either good or bad - it just happens.
> ...


Dennis - you can hold your mouse cursor over the president to get his definition, or …

A fillister is an old word which is almost never used anymore - which was the point of course. It's basically the same thing as a rabbet, but a rabbet goes across the grain and a fillister goes along the grain. I learned the difference fairly recently when I was reading about old hand planes, and learned that different planes were used for making rabbets and fillisters. Now we generally use the same kind of tool to make both, so the distinction between the two becomes less important. It's interesting that the cross grain words - dado and rabbet - have continued in common use, and the with-the-grain words - groove and fillister - are less used.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Definitions*
> 
> The story is told that after the Great Fire of 1666, the architect Sir Christopher Wren was commissioned to rebuild St. Paul's Cathedral in London.
> Upon the completion of this huge undertaking, Queen Anne reviewed the work and is said to have declared that it was, "Awful, amusing, and wholly artificial." Wren was quite pleased to receive such a compliment from the Queen! The English language has a sneaky way of changing over time, and a lot of woodworking definitions have changed or been lost as the language changed. Many woodworkers can not explain the difference between a dado, a groove, a rabbet, and a fillister. "Mullion" and "muntin" have become virtually synonymous. Many professional woodworkers don't know the difference between a smoothing plane and a jack plane. I don't think the change of definitions is either good or bad - it just happens.
> ...


im not sure if this is on topic or not . if not please excuse me and ignore it . two terms i see most commonly misused in my industry are window sill and window stool it would seem the definitions have been blured somewhere along the line my two scents ( assuming im tax exempt on lj if not 1 scent ! )


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Definitions*
> 
> The story is told that after the Great Fire of 1666, the architect Sir Christopher Wren was commissioned to rebuild St. Paul's Cathedral in London.
> Upon the completion of this huge undertaking, Queen Anne reviewed the work and is said to have declared that it was, "Awful, amusing, and wholly artificial." Wren was quite pleased to receive such a compliment from the Queen! The English language has a sneaky way of changing over time, and a lot of woodworking definitions have changed or been lost as the language changed. Many woodworkers can not explain the difference between a dado, a groove, a rabbet, and a fillister. "Mullion" and "muntin" have become virtually synonymous. Many professional woodworkers don't know the difference between a smoothing plane and a jack plane. I don't think the change of definitions is either good or bad - it just happens.
> ...


p s i think that very pic of bush might well end up on the one dollar bill one day !!lol


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Definitions*
> 
> The story is told that after the Great Fire of 1666, the architect Sir Christopher Wren was commissioned to rebuild St. Paul's Cathedral in London.
> Upon the completion of this huge undertaking, Queen Anne reviewed the work and is said to have declared that it was, "Awful, amusing, and wholly artificial." Wren was quite pleased to receive such a compliment from the Queen! The English language has a sneaky way of changing over time, and a lot of woodworking definitions have changed or been lost as the language changed. Many woodworkers can not explain the difference between a dado, a groove, a rabbet, and a fillister. "Mullion" and "muntin" have become virtually synonymous. Many professional woodworkers don't know the difference between a smoothing plane and a jack plane. I don't think the change of definitions is either good or bad - it just happens.
> ...


I always like the term 'awfully good'. 
I guess it means it is so good that it makes you full of awe.
But the 'amusing' usage above has me baffled.

I want to go with Thos' answer, but I tend to use 'fixture' only when holding the workpiece, not the tool. (?)

Thing-a-ma-bob is my preferred.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Definitions*
> 
> The story is told that after the Great Fire of 1666, the architect Sir Christopher Wren was commissioned to rebuild St. Paul's Cathedral in London.
> Upon the completion of this huge undertaking, Queen Anne reviewed the work and is said to have declared that it was, "Awful, amusing, and wholly artificial." Wren was quite pleased to receive such a compliment from the Queen! The English language has a sneaky way of changing over time, and a lot of woodworking definitions have changed or been lost as the language changed. Many woodworkers can not explain the difference between a dado, a groove, a rabbet, and a fillister. "Mullion" and "muntin" have become virtually synonymous. Many professional woodworkers don't know the difference between a smoothing plane and a jack plane. I don't think the change of definitions is either good or bad - it just happens.
> ...


I prefer the technical and proper term "Thingie".


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

North40 said:


> *Definitions*
> 
> The story is told that after the Great Fire of 1666, the architect Sir Christopher Wren was commissioned to rebuild St. Paul's Cathedral in London.
> Upon the completion of this huge undertaking, Queen Anne reviewed the work and is said to have declared that it was, "Awful, amusing, and wholly artificial." Wren was quite pleased to receive such a compliment from the Queen! The English language has a sneaky way of changing over time, and a lot of woodworking definitions have changed or been lost as the language changed. Many woodworkers can not explain the difference between a dado, a groove, a rabbet, and a fillister. "Mullion" and "muntin" have become virtually synonymous. Many professional woodworkers don't know the difference between a smoothing plane and a jack plane. I don't think the change of definitions is either good or bad - it just happens.
> ...


Now you know why I don't use them. I do searching and never find what i want. So I do without.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Definitions*
> 
> The story is told that after the Great Fire of 1666, the architect Sir Christopher Wren was commissioned to rebuild St. Paul's Cathedral in London.
> Upon the completion of this huge undertaking, Queen Anne reviewed the work and is said to have declared that it was, "Awful, amusing, and wholly artificial." Wren was quite pleased to receive such a compliment from the Queen! The English language has a sneaky way of changing over time, and a lot of woodworking definitions have changed or been lost as the language changed. Many woodworkers can not explain the difference between a dado, a groove, a rabbet, and a fillister. "Mullion" and "muntin" have become virtually synonymous. Many professional woodworkers don't know the difference between a smoothing plane and a jack plane. I don't think the change of definitions is either good or bad - it just happens.
> ...


and now .. we know!
or do we?? "that's some groovy dado" is probably a really confusing phrase.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Definitions*
> 
> The story is told that after the Great Fire of 1666, the architect Sir Christopher Wren was commissioned to rebuild St. Paul's Cathedral in London.
> Upon the completion of this huge undertaking, Queen Anne reviewed the work and is said to have declared that it was, "Awful, amusing, and wholly artificial." Wren was quite pleased to receive such a compliment from the Queen! The English language has a sneaky way of changing over time, and a lot of woodworking definitions have changed or been lost as the language changed. Many woodworkers can not explain the difference between a dado, a groove, a rabbet, and a fillister. "Mullion" and "muntin" have become virtually synonymous. Many professional woodworkers don't know the difference between a smoothing plane and a jack plane. I don't think the change of definitions is either good or bad - it just happens.
> ...


Apparently, in the late 17th century

"awful" meant something like our word "awesome" (SPalm - I like "wicked good" but I can't pull it off!)
"amusing" mean something closer to "causing happiness" than "mildly funny" 
"artificial" meant "artful" instead of "false"

Just think how people will be talking in another 300 years!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Safety*



*Workshop Safety*
I can't overstate the importance of workshop safety. Don't wear loose clothing, jewelry, or hair. Your tools come with guards for a reason - use them! If you aren't sure the action you are about to take is safe, then assume it isn't and figure out a better way to do it. Keep your work area clean, especially underfoot. If you are using a tool - power tool or hand tool - wear eye protection. The best protection against injury is your brain - it may be soft and squishy but if you use it correctly, you can avoid all kinds of potential problems!


*Jig and Fixture Safety*
A jig should help you to work safer, so you should have safety in mind during every step of design and use. Think about where your hands will be in relation to the tool when planning your jig. Incorporate some sort of handle into your design so you will be less tempted to place your hands in an unsafe position.

If using a jig or fixture will require you to remove a guard from your tool, add some sort of replacement guard to your jig. A great material for guards is clear plastic - it is easy to find, easy to shape, easy to attach to wood, easy to machine and drill, and it won't block your view of the work. If you don't have some scrap plastic available, buy a small sheet of 1/8" or 3/16" acrylic or lexan. A little bit will go a long way. If you don't need to see through the guard, a scrap piece of wood will do.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Safety*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent reminders.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Apology*

This blog entry is an apology.

First: to those of you who are following this blog series, I'm sorry it has taken me so long to get to the next entry. It's almost ready and I'll try to post it soon. It's a masterful piece of literature that will have you begging for more. Okay, well I think it will be informative.

Second: to my wife, who graciously took the time to read and critique several of my posts and entries and informed me that women like to be called by their name, not just "my wife." Her name is Marianne. She's wonderful, and I'm lucky to be able to (occasionally) call her my wife!

Third: to everyone who read my last blog entry on safety. My wi… er, Marianne pointed out that the last entry sounded arrogant and impersonal, and that I don't always follow those safety rules myself. She gave a little tug on my sweatshirt hood drawstrings to illustrate her point. She's right, of course. My idea with this blog series is to share information, not to lecture. I think safety is very important, and since this topic is aimed at those who are newer to jig making, I think a safety reminder is important. So, from this point forward, I will try to keep entries on this topic friendly, and I will renew my commitment to safety in my shop (I put the guard back on my table saw).

In my defense (and with tongue in cheek) ... 
First: It's the holidays and I'm busy - lay off!
Second: No one here knows your name is Marianne! They will have no idea who I'm talking about!
Third: So I sound pompous, do you think I want you to loose a finger?


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Apology*
> 
> This blog entry is an apology.
> 
> ...


Okay, so I'm following along building "a Jig" and now after this post, I'm a little confused. What type of wood should I be using? ;-)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Apology*
> 
> This blog entry is an apology.
> 
> ...


Hi Marianne. Nice to meet you.

My husband (er… Joe) worked at a wrecking yard once and the owners used to refer to their wives as "the bride". I thought it was wonderful. Then my husband (I mean.. Joe) said that it was not intended as a compliment. Sheesh. Men.

Reminders of safety are always welcome - and necessary it seems as we hear about so many "accidents".

Can't wait for your next blog entry. I can't wait to be so impressed that I am left begging for more )

ahaha Nice blog entry. An enjoyable read.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Apology*
> 
> This blog entry is an apology.
> 
> ...


Peter, keep the blog entries coming! And a hearty welcome to Marianne . . . er . . . I mean your wife!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Apology*
> 
> This blog entry is an apology.
> 
> ...


I call my wife (Marg) "my bride" frequently, and I assure you I mean it in a complimentary way. Maybe there's a difference between "the bride" and "my bride."


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Apology*
> 
> This blog entry is an apology.
> 
> ...


Mine got upset at SWMBO.

I just reminded her that Rumpole was very proud of that term.

Then I stopped using it.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Apology*
> 
> This blog entry is an apology.
> 
> ...


I've met Marianne and Peter better "get straight up" 'cause, if Moma ain't happy ain't nobody happy. I don't remember anything wrong about the last blog entry. If it was about safety, maybe I didn't read it. Some day Marianne and Carleen will get together and we will both be in trouble.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

North40 said:


> *Apology*
> 
> This blog entry is an apology.
> 
> ...


Someone has got to keep us in line.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*SHOP BUILT VS. STORE BOUGHT*

Some common kinds of jigs are available for sale at woodworking stores and even big-box retailers. Every time I see a jig for sale I think, "I could make that." I imagine most of us think that! If I see a jig for sale that seems like something I could make, I try to be realistic about whether it is worth the time and effort.

I'm a cheapskate, and I almost always build jigs out of scrap, so the expense to build is very low. If you enjoy building jigs, then even if it takes an hour or two away from a paying job, at least it makes for a nice change of pace. If a jig is just a plastic version of something you would make out of wood, then you should seriously consider just making it yourself.

On the other hand, there are some jigs for sale that would be really hard to match with a shop-made jig. Sometimes it really is worth it to just lay out the cash and buy a quality jig. If you could build something "close" but would have to leave out some features or capabilities, then you should seriously consider saving up and buying the jig.

There is a third option that falls into this category: paying someone to make a jig for you. There are limitless operations you can perform with your tools, but there aren't jigs on the market for all of those operations. You may require a level of precision from your jig that you can't produce, or it may need to be made from materials you don't have the ability to work. Having a jig built for you would be the most expensive of your options, but it is something to consider as a last resort. This may be a good time to make friends in other industries! I recently had a jig made for my shop, and I kept my costs down by trading labor with a friend who works with metal and plastics.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

North40 said:


> *SHOP BUILT VS. STORE BOUGHT*
> 
> Some common kinds of jigs are available for sale at woodworking stores and even big-box retailers. Every time I see a jig for sale I think, "I could make that." I imagine most of us think that! If I see a jig for sale that seems like something I could make, I try to be realistic about whether it is worth the time and effort.
> 
> ...


I usually make my own, unless it's cheap enough to buy it.

Needless to say I haven't bought many.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

North40 said:


> *SHOP BUILT VS. STORE BOUGHT*
> 
> Some common kinds of jigs are available for sale at woodworking stores and even big-box retailers. Every time I see a jig for sale I think, "I could make that." I imagine most of us think that! If I see a jig for sale that seems like something I could make, I try to be realistic about whether it is worth the time and effort.
> 
> ...


I agree Peter. There is usually a way of making your own jig much cheaper and as good as a bought one. If a first you don't succeed try it again.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

North40 said:


> *SHOP BUILT VS. STORE BOUGHT*
> 
> Some common kinds of jigs are available for sale at woodworking stores and even big-box retailers. Every time I see a jig for sale I think, "I could make that." I imagine most of us think that! If I see a jig for sale that seems like something I could make, I try to be realistic about whether it is worth the time and effort.
> 
> ...


I'm like you, I like to make jigs especially if they work and make your job easier. And to know that you made some thing cheaper than buying it. Just makes the icing on the cake. And like you say most times you can make it out of scrap. mike


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

North40 said:


> *SHOP BUILT VS. STORE BOUGHT*
> 
> Some common kinds of jigs are available for sale at woodworking stores and even big-box retailers. Every time I see a jig for sale I think, "I could make that." I imagine most of us think that! If I see a jig for sale that seems like something I could make, I try to be realistic about whether it is worth the time and effort.
> 
> ...


I have bought some and I have made some.

I like the store bought ones that are made of machined aluminum and plastic. I get them right when I need them. I walk into the store, trade them some cash, take it to the shop and start using.

I can easily spend a couple of hours or more making a good jig. If it includes knobs and T-track I might as well buy one for what I have to charge for my time.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

North40 said:


> *SHOP BUILT VS. STORE BOUGHT*
> 
> Some common kinds of jigs are available for sale at woodworking stores and even big-box retailers. Every time I see a jig for sale I think, "I could make that." I imagine most of us think that! If I see a jig for sale that seems like something I could make, I try to be realistic about whether it is worth the time and effort.
> 
> ...


It's hard to define an answer because the question is nebulous.
Could you narrow your querie down to specific fabrication aids ?

I think I lost your train of thought when you memtioned *"paying someone to make a jig for you."*

Are we tallking a "one off" here or a production jig?

Tough to answer because over my working career I have done both.

Bob


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

North40 said:


> *SHOP BUILT VS. STORE BOUGHT*
> 
> Some common kinds of jigs are available for sale at woodworking stores and even big-box retailers. Every time I see a jig for sale I think, "I could make that." I imagine most of us think that! If I see a jig for sale that seems like something I could make, I try to be realistic about whether it is worth the time and effort.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments, Gary, Grumpy, and Mike! While I get a lot of satisfaction out of building projects for clients, there is something especially satisfying about using a good jig that I've made.

Todd - I know you and I are on the same page about the cost of our time. If I work for an hour to save $25, then I'm really losing money, because I could have earned more than $25 in that hour. It makes more sense to spend $100 on a jig than to spend $200 of my time building one. But I try not to apply that too strictly on things that feed my soul - who can put a price on that? I find that, for me, the creative outlet and the diversion of building a jig is often invaluable. Also, I'm working on this blog series with the hobbyist and Do-It-Yourselfer in mind … someone who may not have $100 to spend on a jig, but who may have lots of time to spend in the shop. Here's something funny that will illustrate just how cheap I can be: I honestly thought about trying to build a pocket hole jig rather than just spend the $140 on a Kreg kit!

Bob - thanks for your comment. This is a blog series in which I'm suggesting some things to consider when planning and building a jig. One thing to consider is whether to even bother! There are some options besides building them yourself, such as buying a commercially produced version or having one custom made to your specifications. This blog entry was intended to point out those options, not to seek an answer to a question. I'm sorry if that was unclear.

Again, thanks to all - the next exciting installment will be titled "TIME". I know you are on the edge of your seat!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

North40 said:


> *SHOP BUILT VS. STORE BOUGHT*
> 
> Some common kinds of jigs are available for sale at woodworking stores and even big-box retailers. Every time I see a jig for sale I think, "I could make that." I imagine most of us think that! If I see a jig for sale that seems like something I could make, I try to be realistic about whether it is worth the time and effort.
> 
> ...


good points


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

North40 said:


> *SHOP BUILT VS. STORE BOUGHT*
> 
> Some common kinds of jigs are available for sale at woodworking stores and even big-box retailers. Every time I see a jig for sale I think, "I could make that." I imagine most of us think that! If I see a jig for sale that seems like something I could make, I try to be realistic about whether it is worth the time and effort.
> 
> ...


I once built a tenoning jig out of scrap plywood, a bolt and a clamp. It worked fine for a while but when I could afford a manufactured one for my saw my precision really increased. I also think it became a safer task with a metal tenoning jig because of the mass of the jig.
Homemade - less than a buck.
Bought - around $100
Result quality- priceless

On the other hand, my for free 1/4" finger jig works as well as any jig I could purchase.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

North40 said:


> *SHOP BUILT VS. STORE BOUGHT*
> 
> Some common kinds of jigs are available for sale at woodworking stores and even big-box retailers. Every time I see a jig for sale I think, "I could make that." I imagine most of us think that! If I see a jig for sale that seems like something I could make, I try to be realistic about whether it is worth the time and effort.
> 
> ...


Good blog, Peter,
some I've bought, most I've built. I agree with yo and Todd about the time factor. But, sometimes I just need to do something for ME. Any way, jigs is fun!!


----------

